# FPS anzeigen ohne zusätzlichen Speicherverbauch?



## Azadyusef (20. Mai 2018)

*FPS anzeigen ohne zusätzlichen Speicherverbauch?*

Hallo, ist es möglich sich die FPS ingame anzeigen zu lassen, ohne zusätzlich das System zu belasten? Fraps soll ja z.B. wenns läuft im dem Spiel etwas an Leistung wegnehmen, weswegen dann weniger FPS laufen. Gibts andere wege? Danke


----------



## Jooschka (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: FPS anzeigen ohne zusätzlichen Speicherverbauch?*

Bei Steam-Games geht das meist per Steam-Overlay, manche Games haben eine Funktion dafür, ansonsten nutze ich den Afterburner, da ich darüber eh übertakte und Lüfter steuere... kostet aber auch minimal, merkt man aber nicht


----------



## drstoecker (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: FPS anzeigen ohne zusätzlichen Speicherverbauch?*

Das fraps Leistung kostet ist mir neu.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: FPS anzeigen ohne zusätzlichen Speicherverbauch?*

Manche Game Launcher oder in manchen Spiele direkt darin beinhalten in den Einstellungen eine Option um FPS mit anzeigen zu lassen.
Ansonsten nutze ich auch den Afterburner.


----------



## Azadyusef (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: FPS anzeigen ohne zusätzlichen Speicherverbauch?*

Sicher? Bei googlen bin ich auf eine Diskussion gestoßen wo jemand das behauptete.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: FPS anzeigen ohne zusätzlichen Speicherverbauch?*

Ich hoffe doch diese Behauptung war gut belegt mit Beispielen, wo man diesen Frameverlust eindeutig sehen konnte.

Eindeutig bedeutet für mich außerhalb von Messungenauigkeiten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: FPS anzeigen ohne zusätzlichen Speicherverbauch?*



Azadyusef schrieb:


> Sicher? Bei googlen bin ich auf eine Diskussion gestoßen wo jemand das behauptete.



Jede zusätzliche Funktion kostet Leistung. Das anzeigen der fps in der Ecke auch, egal mit welchem Programm und wie du es anstellst.
Der Punkt dabei ist aber, dass die Leistung die dafür notwendig ist im Vergleich zum gespielten Spiel absolut winzig ist. Eine fps-Anzeige kostet ein paar Kilobyte RAM und eine Handvoll Taktzyklen. Der Performanceunterschied in deinem Spiel dadurch ist Null.

Anders gesagt ob du fraps anhast oder nicht dürfte etwa den Unterschied von gefühlten 0,01 fps machen.


----------



## HisN (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: FPS anzeigen ohne zusätzlichen Speicherverbauch?*

Wobei ich nicht verstehe warum man *heute* noch Fraps benutzt?
Das Programm wird seit gefühlt 10 Jahren nicht mehr gepflegt.

Edit: Es sind 5 Jahre.



> 26th February 2013 - Fraps 3.5.99 Released


----------



## Bunny_Joe (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: FPS anzeigen ohne zusätzlichen Speicherverbauch?*



HisN schrieb:


> Wobei ich nicht verstehe warum man *heute* noch Fraps benutzt?
> Das Programm wird seit gefühlt 10 Jahren nicht mehr gepflegt.
> 
> Edit: Es sind 5 Jahre.



Das frage ich mich auch schon die ganze Zeit, ist wohl noch das "go-to Programm" für einige.

Fraps ist völlig veraltet und niemand sollte es heutzutage mehr nutzen, geschweige denn dafür zahlen.

Fürs Videoaufnahmen hat man: OBS, Shadowplay, Radeon Relive, etc. Alles aktuell/funktioniert gut, alles kostenlos.

Für die FPS Anzeige: Sehr viele Spiele haben das mittlerweile in den Einstellungen, wenn nicht, dann hat man noch das Steam Overlay oder MSI Afterburner.
Ebenfalls sollte man das in der Grafikkartensoftware von AMD und Nvidia anzeigen lassen können.


----------



## Azadyusef (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: FPS anzeigen ohne zusätzlichen Speicherverbauch?*

Welches kannst du empfehlen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: FPS anzeigen ohne zusätzlichen Speicherverbauch?*

Hat er doch schon geschrieben.


----------



## lunaticx (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: FPS anzeigen ohne zusätzlichen Speicherverbauch?*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Fürs Videoaufnahmen hat man: OBS, Shadowplay, Radeon Relive, etc. Alles aktuell/funktioniert gut, alles kostenlos.



mit den oben genannten Softwareperle kannst du aber nicht lossless aufnehmen ?! Das wiederrum kann FRAPS.

@Topic
MSI Afterburner + Riva Tuner Statistics Server (ist ein Paket) ... 

und nein du brauchst keine MSI-Grafikkarte ... und nein du musst nicht die Übertaktungsfunktionen nutzen.
Und ja es gibt Guides wie du das ganze einrichtest


----------



## Gimmick (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: FPS anzeigen ohne zusätzlichen Speicherverbauch?*



lunaticx schrieb:


> mit den oben genannten Softwareperle kannst du aber nicht lossless aufnehmen ?! Das wiederrum kann FRAPS.
> 
> @Topic
> MSI Afterburner + Riva Tuner Statistics Server (ist ein Paket) ...
> ...



OBS und MSI AB können über ffmpeg bzw. VFW auf diverse Codecs zugreifen und darüber auch verlustfrei aufnehmen. OBS kann es zudem auch über nvenc.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: FPS anzeigen ohne zusätzlichen Speicherverbauch?*



lunaticx schrieb:


> mit den oben genannten Softwareperle kannst du aber nicht lossless aufnehmen ?!



Doch natürlich, die können das alle. Dazu muss man nur ein paar Filter/Codecs installieren und nutzen bzw. Einstellungen vornehmen die ggf. nicht sofort auf den ersten Blick für jeden ersichtlich sind. Funktionen wie unkomprimiertes/verlustfreies Speichern von Videos ist in guten programmen absichtlich etwas versteckt, so dass Unwissende es nicht versehentlich auswählen und sich nach kurzer Zeit wundern wo ihre ganzen Gigabytes Speicherplatz innerhalb weniger Minuten hin verschwunden sind...


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: FPS anzeigen ohne zusätzlichen Speicherverbauch?*



HisN schrieb:


> Wobei ich nicht verstehe warum man *heute* noch Fraps benutzt?
> Das Programm wird seit gefühlt 10 Jahren nicht mehr gepflegt.
> 
> Edit: Es sind 5 Jahre.



weil man es gefühlt 10 Jahre nutzt


----------



## Laggy.NET (30. August 2018)

*AW: FPS anzeigen ohne zusätzlichen Speicherverbauch?*

Wenn man wirklich nur FPS anzeigen will, dann reichen doch die quasi "boardmittel" wie Steam Overlay oder Geforce Experience vollkommen aus. Letzteres funktioniert auch bei Steam fremden Spielen. Dann muss man halt nix nachinstallieren...


----------



## teachmeluv (30. August 2018)

*AW: FPS anzeigen ohne zusätzlichen Speicherverbauch?*

Du meinst vermutlich auch die Aufnahme von Videos der Spiele, was auch mit Fraps möglich ist/war. Das kostete tatsächlich Leistung (tut es aber heute mit Alternativen wie ShadowPlay auch noch) im einstelligen Prozentbereich. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------

